# The Legend of Zelda: the 30th Anniversary



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2016)

This year shall mark the 30th anniversary of the _Legend of Zelda_ franchise, one of Nintendo?s best-selling, longest-running, and best-known franchises (probably second only to the _Mario_ franchise), so I wonder what shall be done to commemorate that anniversary. Given that Nintendo made a great deal over _Mario?s_ 30th anniversary (which is fully understandable) and is currently placing a great focus on _Pok?mon?s_ 20th anniversary, I fully expect them to celebrate this momentous milestone with grandeur and fanfare, as well.

What does everyone else say about this? How shall Nintendo celebrate the 30th anniversary of _The Legend of Zelda?_


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2016)

Triforce-shaped noodles.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2016)

Not really that big a deal since time-travel exists in that verse.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Not really that big a deal since time-travel exists in that verse.



"Not a big deal," you say? _LoZ_ is one of the most beloved video game franchises of all time, so I assure you that its 30th anniversary is a very big deal.

Now, does anyone have anything to say on this subject? There is no way that Nintendo shall not celebrate this anniversary, so what ideas do you have for it?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2016)

They celebrated the 25th quite a bit.  I don't think we'll see as much for the 30th, but I expect at least more info on Zelda Wii U.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> They celebrated the 25th quite a bit.  I don't think we'll see as much for the 30th, but I expect at least more info on Zelda Wii U.



Should not the thirtieth anniversary be a greater milestone than the twenty-fifth anniversary? What did Nintendo do to celebrate the 25th anniversary of this series?


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 28, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What did Nintendo do to celebrate the 25th anniversary of this series?



I think all they did was release Skyward Sword with a 25th anniversary soundtrack.

Anyway, dunno if they'll do anything to celebrate the 30th. I can't think of anything _realistic_ I'd want Nintendo to do, but there's plenty of unrealistic crap I'd want... 
eg: re-release of Skyward Sword with optional normal controls, 2D version of OoT, or (because why the fuck not) 3D version of LttP or LA.


----------



## Simon (Feb 29, 2016)

Twilight Princess HD and possibly new info on Zelda WiiU.

They release Super Mario Maker, a Amiibo, and lots of nostalgic videos and such on Mario's 30th Anniversary. Don't expect anything huge.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 29, 2016)

chibbselect said:


> I think all they did was release Skyward Sword with a 25th anniversary soundtrack.
> 
> Anyway, dunno if they'll do anything to celebrate the 30th. I can't think of anything _realistic_ I'd want Nintendo to do, but there's plenty of unrealistic crap I'd want...
> eg: re-release of Skyward Sword with optional normal controls, 2D version of OoT, or (because why the fuck not) 3D version of LttP or LA.





Simon said:


> Twilight Princess HD and possibly new info on Zelda WiiU.
> 
> They release Super Mario Maker, a Amiibo, and lots of nostalgic videos and such on Mario's 30th Anniversary. Don't expect anything huge.



How great of a deal is Nintendo making over _Pokemon's_ twentieth anniversary? If they are placing more emphasis on it than on _The Legend of Zelda,_ I shall be very displeased, because, as popular as _Pokemon_ is, it cannot be compared to _LoZ_ in terms of how influential and famous a franchise it is.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 6, 2016)

l'm currently playing twilight princess hd and man this game is fantastic, l'll never understand the bad reputation it gets online

far better than tww and ss, it's close to being my favorite zelda game


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2016)

Remade Majora's Mask with super awesome graphics pls.  And more content too. :33


----------

